# Hidden Wasp Nest



## Ronimal (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi all, I signed up hoping someone here could help me. For context, I live in a 3 story townhouse in Northern Massachusetts, the front is faux brick and the back is a tan vinyl siding. The problem area is the bedroom, in the back on the third floor.

In early June, my wife was stung twice by a wasp at 4:30am while we were sleeping. We racked it up to a one off. A week later we found another in the early morning sitting inside on our window. I convinced her it was just bad luck. Two more weeks go by and we find another on our window, same area. I agree to call the exterminator who comes out next day. He looked all over and couldn't find a nest anywhere and doesn't see enough activity to believe there is one. He sprayed around the window to give us some peace of mind. About 2 weeks have gone by and I've found 6 dead wasps on the window sill, which the exterminator said could happen, we'd see more because they would be attracted to the spray and then there would be less. He also told us this isn't really the season for nests, that would be later in the summer and that they were most likely squeezing in through the window frame after sunning themselves on the vinyl. The dead wasps have freaked my wife out who is still shaken from being stung in her sleep, so to give her some more peace of mind I put up a plastic film window insulation. This seemed like a great fix until I found one tonight, on the wrong side of the film... Alive. So now I'm here writing to you all from my air mattress in the living room asking for help.

Was the exterminator full of it? He also said the attic was too hot for them to survive. Is this enough activity for there to be a nest somewhere? I have looked everywhere outside, banged on the siding and roof eaves will a poll and have seen nothing. Not to mention I'm outside grilling every night, right under that window, and I've never seen a wasp. No shutters to hide behind, it's actually a pretty barren vinyl wall.

Thanks so much for any insight.


----------



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

Having grown up in Dorchester I can say they most certainly survive summer in an attic in MA. We had a huge nest in a crawl space near the roof in the 3 decker I grew up in.

They could be in the wall near the window too...

I'd definitely call someone else to come out and see


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Just a thought...
Is it near a bathroom with an exhaust fan? I have had customers that had wasps getting in the bathrooms & kitchens via the exhaust fans which exit outside on the roof. Have to seal the roof exit vents to prevent their entry and then spray down the vent pipe to kill them. 
Again, just a thought...


----------



## Ronimal (Jul 10, 2020)

There is a bathroom on that floor. We also have a wall mounted LG a unit in the bedroom. Is it feasible they could fly from the ground unit all the way up into the bedroom?

https://www.ecomfort.com/LG-L2H18W07120000-A/p57463.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwMqPs8rD6gIVkYvICh3hZQWVEAQYBSABEgJtzfD_BwE&utm_expid=.zDIXckRRQc6Zwlh-JSUcaw.0&utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Ronimal said:


> There is a bathroom on that floor. We also have a wall mounted LG a unit in the bedroom. Is it feasible they could fly from the ground unit all the way up into the bedroom?


Not in my mind could they come from the ground unit. I'm not able to look at your situation in person, so I am just guessing from the information you have given. They have to be getting in from somewhere, do some detective work (which is what we do to find a problem), and figure out where they are coming from, NOT just where you are seeing them.


----------



## Ronimal (Jul 10, 2020)

Just wanted to give an update, the exterminator came back (they sent someone different) and they found the nest. You can't see it in the picture, but they were in the soffit.



Thank you all for your help and advice, it's much much appreciated. I'm sure I'll be back!


----------

